# Flock of crows



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Recently I wondered if the crows had a nest nearby because throughout the day they brought food to soften in my birdbath. This week they came to my yard with a clumsy noisy flock of young crows. I say clumsy because they’ll pick a branch, no more than a twig or stem of a flower and try to land on it and of course their weight doesn’t hold it so they’re not good at choosing a landing spot. They all sit together where ever they are, sometimes on the cable wire in my yard or my roof. They all get in my birdbath the same time. I don’t mind them they’re entertaining and they’re very handsome but the other day they were in my yard most of the day with their parents and they scared off my songbird, Cardinals and wrens. I can’t be mean to the crows but I think I’m going to stop filling the birdbath. There’s a small lake half a mile from here iso they can get water. I don’t know what else to do to kindly discourage them.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's called a "murder" of crows. They are in abundance and will scavenge whatever food is available in the yard. Maybe install a "scare crow"


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I think the maddest I've ever been at a bird was a crow. I was painting a house boat and had my bag setting on the shore when crow swooped down and flew off with a brand new $10 roller cover. I yelled at the crow - like that did any good


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe the babies can't fly a half mile. Just give it some time. It's a compliment that they see your garden as safe. Clean water, too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Those are big! Are you sure they're not ravens?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Maybe the babies can't fly a half mile. Just give it some time. It's a compliment that they see your garden as safe. Clean water, too.


I watch them fly that far.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

A long while back, a baby crow found itself in some young palms close to the ground at my place. It couldn't fly yet, dunno how it got there, but there it was. Poor thing! A bug-eyed baby bird, if much larger than average, terrified for good reason. Mom and dad squawked and cawed overhead, but they didn't try diving on us.

We left out some worms, etc., but they didn't get eaten, but, we suspect, the baby crow did.

Back about 10 years ago West Nile virus really did a number on crows. It killed, I think about half of them around here. Favorite roosting spots would have dead crows in various stages of decomposition.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> A long while back, a baby crow found itself in some young palms close to the ground at my place. It couldn't fly yet, dunno how it got there, but there it was. Poor thing! A bug-eyed baby bird, if much larger than average, terrified for good reason. Mom and dad squawked and cawed overhead, but they didn't try diving on us.
> 
> We left out some worms, etc., but they didn't get eaten, but, we suspect, the baby crow did.
> 
> Back about 10 years ago West Nile virus really did a number on crows. It killed, I think about half of them around here. Favorite roosting spots would have dead crows in various stages of decomposition.


Yuck on decomposing crows. Young birds in the nest start flapping their wings as they grow. Fledglings on the first attempt to leave their nest often don’t make it very far and then they can stay for quite a while then eventually they take off. A cousin in Ohio, who died at 93, found a baby crow when he was a boy. The crow followed him even to school and found his classroom and would sit outside his classroom.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just saw this on the Internet it was a video which I can’t post so I posted the two important photos. A lady walked out to her patio and said “what happened to the pizza” and then you can hear this crow as he carries it off


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Once upon a time, as I was driving down a two lane road, a crow flew across me with smoking broiler chicken in its claws. Ready for serving.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They are supposed to be very intelligent.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Of course someone could be really surprised if that pizza tears an lands on someone’s head who sitting outside.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Those are big! Are you sure they're not ravens?


Crows- no curved beak at the end of beak. Also, minimal fluffy feathers around neck.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

papereater said:


> Crows- no curved beak at the end of beak. Also, minimal fluffy feathers around neck.


Probably crows, I didn't see an old guy with an eye patch hanging around.


----------

